# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  OOC: CtL 2E New Orleans by Night

## Bennosuke

Welcome to the *NEW* OOC thread for "New Orleans by Night". Yes, I am still not very creative with the naming

As it is developed, I will use this post to start describing the basic setting of Orleans. I will go into detail regarding the major districts, and will describe specific important locations, unique to these areas.

Here is the link for the IC thread.

*Spoiler: The Freeholds*
Show

Freeholds: There are four major Freeholds in New Orleans. These Freeholds work rather harmoniously, though each organization is made up of a its very own unique group of Changelings. Matters of territory are of no concern to the Freeholds of New Orleans, and a Night Reveler may very well have property deep within the Treme or the Garden Distritct. Each Freehold emphasizes different aspects of Lost and New Orleans culture. 


The Freehold of Free Coin: Please see the CtL 2E core book for full details on the Tumbledown Market. 
   -Why you want to play a member of the Tumbledown Market Freehold: To explore themes of capitalism out of control and greed. To make and break bargains and trick others with your clever wit. To be swept up in the fanciful menagerie of The Tumbledown Market.
   -Courts- See the core rulebook 
   -Locations: French Quarter and parts of Magazine Street (Garden District)


The Night Revelers: The Night Revelers are a ragtag group of musicians, performers and artists. Self expression and exploration are paramount to a Night Reveler, and performance can be as much about escaping Faerie as exploring it. Night Revelers are equal parts VtM Toreadore and Malkavian. Many Night Revelers are just a straw hairs breadth away from madness, and in some circles this is fully embraced. Whether they are exploring their true nature or looking to express what they already know, rarely is a Nigth Reveler hiding from or avoiding his reality, and this makes a Night Reveler brave.
   -Why you want to play a Night Reveler: To play an artistic and expressive Changeling who revels in Dionysian pleasures. To explore how a Lost may build coping mechanisms through art. 
    -Courts- 	There are three courts of The Night Revelers, divided by the type of artist the Changeling focuses on. No single Court ever takes control, instead the entire Freehold acts as a democratic commune with its leader (The Domino) elected annually on 10/20, the birthdate of Jelly Roll Morton. 
             #The Chorus- Musicians, singers and other musical performers.  Mantle is the sound of a far off jazz band or second line. Gain Glamour whenever your performance causes another individual to loosen their inhibitions.
0- Gain dice equal to mantle on mundane musical performance rolls. 00- Gain dice equal to mantle to seduce or persuade someone using your performance. 000- Once per scene apply the insensate or deafened tilt to a single individual with a successful performance. 0000- Once per scene apply the Inspired, or Wanton Conditions on a single individual with a successful performance. 00000- Once per scene apply the Inspired or Wanton Condition on all observes (does not require a successful performance roll). 
              #The Ensemble- Actors, acrobats and other non-musical performers. Mantle is the focus of stage lights as all other distractions seem to fade away. Gain Glamour whenever your performance confuses or tricks an observer. 
0- Gain dice equal to mantle on mundane non-musical performance rolls. 00- Gain dice equal to mantle to lie to or trick an observer. 000- Once per scene take 3 successes on a subterfuge or perception roll as an exceptional success. 0000- Gain an extra free alternate Identity Level 3. 00000- Once per scene automatically apply the Cowed, Dissociated, Inspired, or Steadfast condition just by making eye contact. 
              #The Makers- Sculptors, painters and photographers. Mantle is the smell of wet clay or paint. Gain Glamour whenever one of your pieces brings reason or peace of mind to an observer. 
0- Gain dice equal to mantle on rolls to build or create a piece of art. 00- Halve the time it takes to produce a piece of art, does not matter if people watch. 000- Once per scene create a token at half your mantle score rounded up. 0000- All contracts used for creating or altering inanimate objects cost half glamour. 00000- Once per scene remove a negative condition of another Changeling by giving them a piece of your art. 

   -Locations: Borboun Street and the Marigne, and parts of the Treme


The Lagniappe Tribunal: Every community has its aristocracy, and amongst the New Orleans Lost, this is the Lagniappe. Originating in the wealthy land owning Americans of New Orleans, the Lagniappe are unsurprisingly made up of a number of Fairest and Wizened who prefer not to debase themselves by breaking their backs with the merchants or pleading for pennies with the performers. 
   -Why you want to play a member of the Lagniappe Tribunal: To be an elite member of Changeling society who can look down and scoff at the insecure and uneducated. To walk the thin line of scorning the True Fae while being so close to being one yourself. 

   -Courts- The traditional Seasonal courts.

   -Locations: Garden District and Uptown


The Cayoodle Krew: In stark contrast to the Lagniappe Tribunal, the Cayoodle Krew are a collection of the poor and underserved Lost. While most outsiders think of the tourist attractions of New Orleans, the city is mostly made up of poor communities of African American, Filipino, Hispanic and other ethnic minorities. During Katrina it was these communities that were most affected by the flooding, losing their homes, communities and loved ones. The Cayoodle Krew are the Changelings who either came from these communities, or identify with their struggles. Krew members are stalwart survivors. Some are incredibly selfish and look out only for Number One, while others are generous members of their communities who believe a rising tide lifts all boats. Krew members organize into Carnival or Mardis Gras Krews, dressing up in garishly elaborate costumes and parading in the weeks leading up to Fat Tuesday. This is the one time Cayoodle Krew members may seek out new contracts with Night Revelers.

   -Why you want to play a member of the Cayoodle Krew: To play a Changeling who is a survivor first and foremost. To explore the battle between individual and the community, and to explore how one can overcome past traumas through their community. 

   -Courts- The Cayoodle Krew has a simplified seasonal court, vacillating only between Summer and Winter. 

-   Locations: Carroltown, Midtwon and parts of the Treme



*Spoiler: Odds and Sods*
Show


-One of the major premises, based on the Tumbledown Market is that due to the fact that trods from all over the world lead to the "The Market", New Orleans has one of the highest number of Changelings of any city. There is a bit of tension in the self-righteousness or haughtiness posed by the locals on those "out of towners".

-There are whispers of a Lost Secret Police, referred to as Les Police des Renseignements Généraux, or PRG,  in the city; a ghestopo that is responsible for keeping other alleged supernaturals out of the city (strangely there are almost no Vampires, Werewolves, Mages ect found in New Orleans), but that this ghestopo may also be taking out problematic Changelings.

-One unique feature of New Orleans is the amount of wrought iron fences. These fences surround near every Garden District property, and provide railings on all French Quarter balconies. This markedly improves Changeling security, but can complicate travel for local Lost members as it can be difficult even getting one of the gates open to enter or leave!

-Parts of the Hedge are still flooded, practically filled in with lakes or hip high water after Hurricane Katrina



*Spoiler: Themes and Settings:*
Show

 #Loneliness and trust: Changelings have experienced major traumas that make them naturally mistrustful of others. However, their innate vulnerability being constantly hunted, and their constantly changing perception of reality makes it important for the Lost to band together in Motleys, Courts and Freeholds. To many Changelings New Orleans is a paradise with its abnormal pacts of protection against the Fae, but such protection comes at a cost and Changelings at all level of the social structure may quickly turn their daggers on their comrades if it means securing their own safety. 

#Perspective and how perspective shapes reality: A Changeling is constantly struggling with its clarity to maintain their understanding of reality. But even mundane mortals understand that reality can be shaped by perspective. Whether its the "Rashomon affect" or the "victors writing history", reality can be unfortunately fluid and in a city so vast and so densely populated with the Lost, there can be thousands of perspectives recreating the reality of any given moment.

#Darkness under the surface: New Orleans is a beautiful city, with richer culture and older traditions than almost any other city in America. But that which smells sweet, or is brightly colored isn't always what it seems. Sometimes the apple is polished brightly to hide the worm rot within.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: The Neighborhoods by Night*
Show

French Quarter: The French Quarter, also known as the Vieux Carré ("Old Square") or Vieux Carré Historic District, is the oldest section of the City of New Orleans. Founded in 1718 by Jean-Baptiste Le Moyne de Bienville, New Orleans developed around the Vieux Carré, the city's central square. The French Quarter is notable for its Spanish architecture; tightly packed 2-3 story brightly painted stucco buildings with flat roofs, ironwork laced gallaries and balconies. These simple facades open up into luxurious outdoor, decorated with potted tropical plants and sumptuous furniture. The French Quarter is often overrun at night with tourists looking to abuse the open carry laws, and streets like Bourbon can become annoying tourist traps in the eyes of locals. 
   -Tumbledown Market: The largest goblin market possibly in the world. Please see the description in the rulebook Im allowed to be a little lazy  

   -Jackson Square and St. Louis Cathedral: An open plaza surrounds a large grass field. At all hours, artists, magicians, fortune tellers, and the homeless surround the square hoping to separate tourists from their money. The St. Louis Cathedral is the oldest basilica-cathedral in the united states, and is the seat of the Roman Catholic Archdioses in the state. 

   -Cafe Du Monde: A New Orleans institution or tourist trap (up to you). The cafe sells sugar powder coated beignets, and chickory blended cafe aulet (and thats really it) 24 hours a day. Locals will wait till the middle of the night for a drunk snack, rather than wait in hours long lines, and the local Lost can often be found hanging about to gather up glamour. 

   -Preservation Hall: The oldest and most well known Jazz hall in The French Quarter. The Hall is an intimate (cramped) wooden theater where the premiere jazz bands of the city can be heard. The Preservation Hall Jazz Band has several members of the Night Revelers in it, and often serves as a meeting place for the Freehold.

   -Dutch Alley, Sans Merci Tavern, The Exchange: See pg 293 of the 2E rulebook.



Frabroge Marigny: A small neighborhood north of The French Quarter. Though there are a few FQ style two story buildings, there are far more small cottages tightly packed together, often referred to as Shotgun houses. The neighborhood is best known for Frenchmen street; three blocks known for having the best live music in New Orleans. Locals will come to The Marigny to drink, listen to music and make merry. This neighborhood is home to the largest number of the Night Revelers freehold. 
   -Frenchmen Street: Three blocks of bars/music halls playing live music. On any given night about a quarter of the performers and patrons on Frenchman Street are Changelings, often mostly of the Night Revelers, and there may be no better location to gather glamour, depending on what it is you are into. 

   -Washington Square: Local large shaded park. Once a month the Night Revelers will host witching hour parties in the park, charmed so that no pedestrian could observe.

   -Halloween Street: A secret street known only to the locals on the North side of the Marigny. 11 out of the 12 months of the year, the houses appear abandoned and delapitated and locals know to avoid this otherwise haunted street. However, in October, the houses start to come to life, becoming one massive trod into the Hedge, the houses all filled with various ancient and powerful Lost, Goblin Queens and Hedge Ghosts can be sought. Many a mortal child has disappeared on Halloween street, and only the bravest or most foolish would brave the street at night. 

   -Musicians village: A small neighborhood filled with buildings made by Houses for Humanity where many local musicians were provided affordable housing post-Katrina.  


Corporate Business District (The In Between): Often considered a subdistrict of the French Quarter, the CBD (referred to by locals) is a commercial section with big name hotel companies used for hosting conferences and business meetings. The CBD has few ties to the historical parts of the city, and carries little in the ways of Changeling significance. Due to its seemingly glamourless or Fae negative quality, most Changelings avoid the CBD as if it were cursed, and perhaps it is. 

   -St Charles Circle: An open roundabout that divides the French and Spanish parts of the city, where Rue de St. Charles becomes Saint Charles Avenue. Because of this divide, the circle creates a sudden open space in the citys otherwise compact structure. The circle is filled with homeless during most hours of the day. A bridge passes over the Southern end of the circle, and in Lost circles there is concern that it is actually guarded and by a Troll who will gobble up unsuspecting fae. Because of this, the Lost often avoid the CBD or In Between.  

   -Lafayette Park: An open grass field where music festivals are held at nearly a weekly basis, regardless of time of year. 


Garden District: Originally a number of plantations, the Garden District is famous for being made up of large opulent colonial, greek revival, and victorian style houses, with equally impressive surrounding gardens, boarded by intricately laced wrought iron fences. Streets in the Garden District are shaded by the canopies of giant willows and wysterias. The district houses mostly the richest citizens of New Orleans, and has a much higher percentage of caucasian patrons than any other district. It seems that one in every 4-5 houses is historically important or famous, and many of the properties have plaques outside detailing their significance. Unsurprisingly, the Garden District is home to the Lagniappe Court, the wealthiest and most elitist Freehold in New Orleans. The Garden Distirct remains a tourist attraction during the day, given all the famous and beautiful architecture. 

   -Lafayette Cemetery 1: Perhaps the most famous and most frequently visited cemetery in New Orleans. Above ground stone graves were created to keep bodies from floating away during floods, and Lafayette Cemetery 1 has some of the most famous and intricately carved tombs. The cemetery is surrounded by stone walls that also house a number of above ground graves, and sits across the street from Commanders Palace. There rests a single trod in the cemetery, revealed by pulling back the tomb plate of Mr. William Grimm, which rests under the watchful eyes of a sculpted angel clutching a medieval long sword. 

   -Commanders Palace: Established in 1893, Commanders Palace is one of the citys oldest and most quintessential New Orleans cuisine based restaurants. Though its not easy to get a table, a well established Changeling would be able to enjoy a glut of delicious glamour, as well as delicious food. If you make a reservation under the last name Rumpelstiltskin, your meal will be prepared with Goblin Fruit. To attend you must have Resources OOO, or an City Status OOO

   -Buckner Mansion: Considered by many to be Americas most haunted house. It is the largest Pre-Civil War style home in New Orleans and at one time served as a womens college. 


Treme: The Treme is famous in America for being the neighborhood where Jazz was invented. The district is one of the oldest in New Orleans and originally served as the neighborhood for free people of color. Unsurprisingly, the district remains one of the most important locations for the maintenance of African American and Creole culture in New Orleans. Tourists must be very careful when the travel the streets of the Treme at night, but the locals know that some of the best soul food, live music and cheap drink can be found here. The Treme is shared between the Night Revelers and the Cayoodle Krew

   -Oscars Speakeasy: Oscar Gallettoire is a member of the Cayoodle Krew who runs one of the largest live music venues in the Treme. The joint may be a rundown sad excuse for a dive, but it also serves as one of the Losts most important safe places in New Orleans. Oscar brooks no violence or confrontation in his bar and will readily house or help any Changeling in need. But pity to any Lost who abuses Gallettoires generosity. 

   -Louis Armstrong Park: A 32 acre park just outside the French Quarter (across Rampart street). The park contains a major lake, several stages and performances centers, the citys Botanical Garden, and a number of trods. Changeling lore states that children who stay after dark are at increased risk of being captured by the True Fae, and despite the citys safety, even the local lost try to avoid the park after sun down. 


Midtown: West of the CBD is Midtown. Locals who dont live in Midtown visit this northwestern part of the city for one of two reasons; a Saints Game (during which time the phrase Who Dat can be heard every 3 minutes), or to go to one of the citys hospitals. Originally, there were three to four major hospitals in this part of New Orleans, but Midtown was particularly devastated by Katrina. Significant property was abandoned, and Midtown has one of the highest rates of homeless and unemployment in the city.  

   -The stadium: The Mercedez Benz football stadium is home to New Orleans pride and joy team, The Saints. Locals bleed Gold, Black and White. On weekends of the football season when the Saints are playing at home, the citys police actually release warnings for those in the area to be aware of the possibility of a riot. 

   -The hospital- Charity Hospital. Originally one of the oldes and largest hospitals in America, this monolithic building had to be evacuated during Katrina. The healthiest patients were either helicoptered, or placed on inflatable rafts and sent down river. The largest, least healthy and dependent patients were either left in the building to die or euthanized out of mercy (the real life accuracy of this statement has been called into question, but I personally know doctors who were there and well just leave it at that). As the floods cleared, gangs moved in to pillage the hospital for medical supplies. Charity Hospital eventually became the grounds of major gang fights, and State Police and federal Swat had to be called in to reclaim the building. The building was never torn down, nor revitalized and local police actually stand watch outside of the building to keep anyone from coming near. Because of this all, local Changeling know this to be the most haunted building in the city, and stay the hell away. 


Uptown/Carroltown (outer Wards): Uptown is really a continuation of The Garden District as it follows the river from East to West. Carroltown is the extension of Uptown northward. Uptown houses the majority of the citys middle class, as well as its major colleges. Carroltown can be a bit rougher of a neighborhood and was one of the areas hit hardest by Katrina. Carroltown houses the largest number of abandoned residential structures in the city, and New Orleans just cant seem to find the funds or interest to help revitalize this community. Carroltown is home of some of the hardest and hardiest Changelings in New Orleans, and their can do and communal spirit is a reminder to all Lost in the city of what it means to be a survivor. 

   -The Irish Channel: Originally a community for Irish and Italian settlers, the Irish Channel is often called the neighborhood for poor whites in New Orleans. Located on the water, the Irish Channel became a major location for sea and river fareres, as well as local street gangs. This neighborhood miraculously was spared the worst flooding in New Orleans and remained relatively intact. The area is filled mostly with shotgun houses. 

   -Tipitinas: Tipitinas is a reference to the famous Professor Longhair song of the same name. It is a music hall that was originally located in The French Quarter. Boasting an impressive lineup of live bands, Tipitinas is well known for donating 100% of its proceeds (gate and bar) to funding music programs in New Orleans public schools. On weeknights the bar is mostly filled with neighborhood locals, and on the weekends mostly college students. Tipitinas can be a perfect place to pick up some Glamour depending on your taste. 

   -Tulane University and Loyola: The campuses of these two colleges sit almost directly on top of each other. The areas around these two schools are filled with mostly out of towners, and the neighborhoods have adapted to fit the tastes of these youths. 
Audubon Park: Audobon Park is a 6 mile long 350 acre outdoor park in New Orleans, located directly across from the two colleges. The park has a number of fountains, lakes, athletic facilities, and is considered the best place to bird-spot in the city. Audobon Park also has the highest density of trods of any location in the city, though a number of these trods drop directly into flooded hedge. 




*Spoiler: The Hedge*
Show

This section will be used to detail various locations in the Hedge and will be built as the characters explore New Orleans
#
#
#

----------


## Bennosuke

*Proposed Rule Adjustments*

*Spoiler: Homebrew/House Rules*
Show

*A beat is gained when there is damage in the third to farthest box (first negative modifier) rather than at the farthest box.
*Anytime your character does something that makes them challenge their perception (ie a breaking point) they earn a beat, regardless of whether or not they fail their roll and gain clarity damage.
*To make conditions more meaningful and to improve the rate of xp gained, I will give one beat for appropriately role playing the condition and a second for the mechanical resolution of the beat.
*We are going to use a modified system for group aspirations, in which I choose the aspirations (see below), and as they are approached or reached, all players will gain a personal beat.

*Mundane objects such as mirrors and cameras can only capture a Changeling or Fetch's mask, unless they are objects of Arcadia, the Hedge, or are otherwise supernatural. However, a Kenning roll can be used to unveil a character's mask, even in an old photograph. This is not the same as the clash of wills used to rend a Mask that a Changeling has chosen to "Strengthen" as per page 108. HOWEVER, as per these rules, a Changeling or Fetch's shadow seen by another Lost (in a mirror, video or photo) can still give the character away as it will be a shadow in the form of the character's Mein or true nature.

*Spoiler: Contracts*
Show

The Night Revelers
The Chorus:
The Second Line (Royal): The musicians song is a dominating overwhelming force, and all those who hear it cant help but stop what they are doing to join in and dance or play along. 
Cost: 2 Glamour, Dice Pool: Presence + Expression + Wyrd vs. Resolve + Composure + Wyrd
Success: All those within earshot continue to dance or try to play along for as long the musician plays (Note that this does not stop a target from performing other actions such as texting or firing a gun while they are enraptured). Exceptional success: They will follow the musician in a parade as the musician performs. 
Loophole: The musician plays with a band made up of at least half changelings. 
Soothe the Savage Beast (Royal): The musicians performance calms the soul, making violent designs nearly impossible to perform. 
Cost: 3 Glamour, Dice Pool: Manipulation + Expressoin + Wyrd vs. Resolve + Composure + Wyrd
Success: All those in earshot suffer a -3 to any form of attack. Exceptional Success: Those in earshot are completely incapable of attacking the performer or their allies.
Loophole: The performer must be performing while vulnerable (ie out in the open and close enough to be appropriately be attacked).
Killing them Softly (Common): With this contract the Changeling channels their rage into a cacophany of notes that grow faster and faster till they hurt the head and splits the eardrums, literally damaging all those who hear. 
Cost: 2 Glamour, Dice Pool Dexterity + Expression + Wyrd Vs. Stamina + Wyrd
Success: All those within earshot other than the performer and their band take bashing damage that ignores armor equal to the success difference. Exceptional Success: The attack does lethal damage
Loophole: The performer has taken any form of damage from any listener present prior to playing. 
Rock Star Seduction (Common): We all know how sexy a musician can be. The Reveler simply mentions that they are a musician, lubricating further social rolls for them.
Cost 1 Glamour, Dice Pool Presence + Presence + Wyrd vs. Composure + Wyrd. 
Success: The Changeling gets 2+ modifier to all social rolls with their target for the remainder of the scene. Exceptional success: The target gains the swooned or wanton condition. 
Loophole: The target has heard the performers work during the same scene before the social interaction begins. 
Anyone can Dance (Common): Music can inspire and embolden even the meekest of souls, making them feel more capable of dancing and performing great physical feats. The Night Reveler sings a song of encouragement which emboldens their target thusly. 
Cost 1 Glamour, Dice Pool Presence + Expression + Wyrd
Success: A single target in earshot gains 3+ to a single physical based roll in the same scene. Exceptional Success: The effect provides the 3+ benefit for the entire scene. 
Loophole: The Reveler has stolen or been gifted an article of clothing from the target. 

The Ensemble:
The Speech of Carcosa (Royal):The Changeling speaks in riddles and tongues; an incomprehensible litany of obsenties regarding the far off isles of The King in Yellow that drives the listener mad. 
Cost 3 Glamour. Dice Pool Presence + Expression + Wyrd vs. Resolve + Composure + Wyrd
Success: All mortals in earshot take a Breaking Point at -1 and take the shaken condition as part of their breaking point. Exceptional Success: The Contract affects Supernaturals and inflicts Bedlam.
Loophole: The Changeling is on a stage and has the crowds full attention before enacting the contract
Perfume Tongue (Royal): The Changeling draws on their ties with the spirit of the performer to make their words unignorable. Even the most meek person speaking in a noisy bar suddenly draws the attention of the entire room, and even the boldest lie is suddenly hard to disprove.
Cost 3 Glamour. Dice Pool: Composure + Expression+ Wyrd 
Success: You may reroll as many Expression, Persuasion, Socialize or Subterfuge rolls as you gain successes on the contract, and take the better of the two rolls (Rote). Exceptional Success: You may rote as many rolls as you like for the scene
Loophole: The Changeling must eat an entire head of raw garlic immediately before enacting the contract. 
Stage Combat (Common): The Changeling uses their understanding of choreography to drive their fighting abilities to new heights. 
Cost: 1 Glamour. Dice Pool: Int + Athletics + Wyrd
Success: The changeling adds their Athletics to their next Brawl or Weaponry roll. Exceptional Success: The effect lasts for the entire combat. 
Loophole: Somebody tells them to Break a Leg before combat begins; this must be unprompted
Exit Stage Left (Common): The Changeling uses their knowledge of stage direction to move out of sight and immediately vanish without a trace.
Cost: 2 Glamour. Dice Pool Wits + Stealth + Wyrd
Success: The Changeling moves out of eyesight of all witnesses and effectively Portals without needing to find a suitable portable. The Contract always deposits the Changeling in a new and random location in The Hedge (or in reality depending on where the contract is activated). Exceptional Success: By imagining the location very hard, the Changeling is able to dicatate where they appear. 
Loophole: The Changeling is dressed in a costume of a figure known for stealth (ie a Ninja or a spy). The costume has to be explicit enough that an observer would know who or what they were dressed as. 

The Makers: 
Art Walk (Royal): The Changeling steps into a painting or photograph that he/she knows well, and and exit another painting/photograph that they are similarly familiar with. 
Cost 2 Glamour and 1 Willpower, Dice pool Wits + Academics + Wyrd
Success: The changeling literally steps through the frame of a painting. Once they are entirely through, they are to anyone who looks at the art piece and take on the medium and style of a piece of art (all jagged impressionistic lines or broad thick paint strokes). The Changeling can bring with them any who it is holding hands with (no chain of hands like in Mirror Walk). All people and objects in the picture remain inanimate and immovable. The Night Reveler may walk off screen and appear in another painting or photo. 
Exceptional Success: The portal remains open for the scene and anyone may pass through freely with the changelings permission in either direction without the need to link hands. 
Loophole: The Changeling made the piece of art themselves. 
Golem (Royal): The sculptor creates a statue out of whatever material they prefer that with the expenditure of Glamour can be activated to defend them. The sculpture is a mindless brute that neither speaks nor has a personality and simply follows commands.
Costs 1 glamour and 1 willpower to make, then 1 glamour to activate, Dice Pool Resolve + Crafts + Wyrd. Note a Golem can only be created once per Story (not scene or chronicle). 
Note that the process of making the Golem takes 10 - number of successes in days to make
Success: The golem is created and can be activated once per scene with 1 glamour. Once activated the Golem follows commands or otherwise acts to immediately defend its creator. Exceptional Success: As success but the Golem is able to speak and does not require a point of Glamour to activate.
The Golem has the following stats: Str 4, Dex 2, Stm 3, Athletics 1, Brawl 3. The Golem does bashing damage. Health is 5 + success rolled during creation. Speed 8, Initiative +3, Defense 3, Armor 3. It is controlled by the ST, but follows direct commands from its creator. 
Loophole: Blood is the water of life. The creator bathes their golem in 4 lethal damage worth of blood human.
Dream Catcher (Common): The changeling creates two identical piece of art, placing one in their targets bedroom, and keeping the second in their own. This Dream Catcher then acts as a portal directly into the dreamers Bastion, activated only by the contract owner. 
Cost: 1 Glamour and 1 Willpower to create the Dreamcatcher. Dice pool to create Resolve + Crafts+ Wyrd. No dice to activate.
Success: The Dreamcatchers are successfully created. If the Dreamcatchers are appropriately placed, and the target is asleep, the creator can spend 1 willpower point to open a portal directly to the targets Bastion. The portal stays open for as long as the creator wills it, though anyone can pass through this portal as long as it is open. Exceptional Success: The Dreamcatchers are so well made, the creator does not have to spend willpower to activate them. 
Loophole: The Dreamcatcher is made out of Weeping Willow wood, a tree that only grows deep within the Hedge.
No Mistakes in Art (Common): The Changeling paints or patches wounds on a companion, fixing their injuries by replacing their accident with art. The Reveler must have their art supplies with them when activating this contract. 
Costs: 2 Glamour. Dice Pool Wits + Crafts +Wyrd
Success: The changeling heals 1 bashing damage for every success. The act takes 1 full turn. Exceptional success: The act of restoring life fills the Changeling with pride, restoring all willpower to the Night Reveler.
Loophole: The Changeling possess a belonging of the one who injured the subject of the Contract. 







*Spoiler: My PBP Rules*
Show


*I expect every player to post about once a day (though exception will obviously be given when real life gets in the way, which it always does). If a player has not posted in more than a day, and the entire game is held up by what their character is going to do, I will take over for the player till they get back. Lastly, I reserve the right to boot a player if this becomes a chronic problem. I dont like doing this, but with so many players, the game can easily get bogged down if one or two of them is a repeat offender.
*As there are no real Game Sessions, IC gameplay will be broken into "Chapters" and "Scenes". A game session is equivalent to a "Scene", which will be composed of a number of movements of the story. 
*Beats will be allotted throughout each Scene, but also at the end of a Scene, like at the end of a Game Session. 
*XP can only be spent at the end of a Game Session.
*Extra beats will be given out at the end of a Chapter as appropriate
*Merits and equipment will be gained as appropriate without the expenditure of XP based on roleplaying. For example, if your character robs a bank, he will gain Resources without spending XP. 
*Beats will be given out both for completing and for taking sufficient steps towards completing an aspiration
*Please stick up for when you feel a character has a fulfilled an aspiration, I am only human and cannot remember every character's three aspirations at all times.

----------


## Bennosuke

*NPCs New and Old*

*The Mad*
-The Yellow King: Laura's captor and the former king of Carcosa in Arcadia. He is a giant and imposing figure, clad in tattered yellow robes, a booming voice, and an unknowable mercurial demeanor. He either lacks a face, wears a mask, or his countenance is impossible to see or remember; perhaps one's brain is incapable of registering what is really there. 


*The Lost*
-Giant: A Night Reveler friend of Laura's. His mask shows a smiling and good looking man of 5'7" with a scraggly sand colored beard and thinning hair. But his Mein is that of a towering tree-man with a voice like gravel echoing as it rumbled down the hillside. He is a musician, of the folk singer-songwriter variety, and can be seen playing most nights on Frenchman or in the Quarter, though he can often be met slumming the streets of New Orleans into the wee hours of the morning. 

-Bloody Mary: The owner of Mary's Bar and Grill in the Eastern Marigny. She's a gruff, no frills woman, with a rough exterior. Her Mask is that of an overweight and greasy haired woman whose been on hard times. Her Mein appears as a massive and grizzled fur covered monster. Her short black snout was a mess of knotted scars, her maw filled with fangs, and her eyes forever pouring a river of blood tears.

*The Odd*
-The Horned Toad: The Horned Toad is a hobgoblin, and a large anthropomorphic frog. He prefers rich traditional clothing that one might find in a lord's manor in Regency era England. The Horned Toad is green and wart covered. A pair of black ram's horns protrude from his flat froggy head, normally around a powdered white wig. The Horned Toad helps delegate where vendors can set up their stalls, and is a useful resource for finding a specific stall or good in The Tumbledown Market. 

*The Mundane*
-Family:Lauras parents hold the same jobs as they did when she was taken although are now approaching retirement. Her older sister is also a lawyer and has a well paid career in Philadelphia. Her younger brother is married and still lives in New Orleans. Lauras fetch is married with one child and works as a defense lawyer. They recently moved back to New Orleans to assist in the care of their ageing parents.

-Monica: Monica can't be any older than 16. She ran away from home to New Orleans with a couple of high school friends, escaping a pair of parents who were so filled with hate and ignorance that her only prior escape had been in sneaking sips from the liquor cabinet and in bribing the homeless to buy her a bottle. Things had gone south pretty quickly once she got to NOLA. The money for alcohol ran out, her friends wimped out and went running home. Monica had been living on the street for a little over a week when she stumbled in a hung over haze through the French Market trying to find a corner to puke in. But Monica slipped down the wrong alley and ended up in The Hedge, surrounded by the raucous sights and sounds of The Tumble Down Market. The smell of fresh human drew the immediate attention of a number of Hobgoblins, but Laura managed to get to the poor girl first. Laura helped Monica escape the Hedge and tried to convince the girl that she hadn't seen anything. But now Monica roams the French Quarter, looking for proof that there is a magical market somewhere, proof that she isn't crazy and that the Tumbled Down is real.

-Sarah: Giant's kid sister. He's shown a picture of a girl maybe 13-14 years old with wiry blond hair and a freckled face. Giant found Sarah's old iPhone being sold by a goblin named Snigglebutt on the fringes of the Tumbledown Market, and is convinced she's been captured by the Fae.

----------


## Bennosuke

*This Post is reserved for the character box and ST Aspirations*

*Spoiler: Laura Character Box*
Show

Health: [][][][][][][] []
Willpower 4/5
Clarity: [] [] [] [] [] []
Beats/Exp: 0/0
Glamour: 8/10
Spent XP:
Tilts/Conditions:

Aspiration:
1. Recover more of her memories. Laura remembers some things, but cant place these fragments in any real context. Perhaps spending time in familiar environments or spying on her family might help. If not theres always the prospect of the Tumbledown and finding some more supernatural assistance.

2. Protect her family. New Orleans is Lauras home town and various family members still live there. Her durrance means that she cant be involved in their lives in the same way anymore but that doesnt mean that she cant look out for them if she can. 

3.Rescue someone else from the Hedge. Save someone who cant save themselves in memory of those that were with her on her durance.



*Story Aspirations*
1. Find out what happened to Sarah
2. Find out what happened to The Yellow King
3. Make a new enemy or friend within The Freehold of Fair Coin

----------


## Haval

Laura McDonald
https://acrobat.adobe.com/link/revie...f-b7e87ccbe4ec

Laura McDonald Background Google Doc
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Bennosuke

Slowly updating the NPC list

----------


## Bennosuke

Updated the Storyteller Aspirations. Please make sure you take a look.

----------


## Haval

Just wondering because Laura would know. How would a Fetch's mask work through social media pictures. So if Sarah has a Fetch would it show up on any recent posts?

----------


## Bennosuke

This is not mentioned as far as I can tell for either Changelings or Fetches, so it's an interesting question. Here is going to be my suggested house rule, but let me know if you think this makes sense ect (and if you find anything in the rules to the contrary); 

Mundane objects such as mirrors and cameras can only capture a Changeling or Fetch's mask, unless they are objects of Arcadia, the Hedge, or are otherwise supernatural. However, a Kenning roll can be used to unveil a character's mask, even in an old photograph. This is not the same as the clash of wills used to rend a Mask that a Changeling has chosen to "Strengthen" as per page 108. HOWEVER, as per these rules, a Changeling or Fetch's shadow seen by another Lost (in a mirror, video or photo) can still give the character away as it will be a shadow in the form of the character's Mein or true nature.

----------


## Haval

Had to check I understood how the Hedge worked. I don't think it's the case that someone with an emotional attachment to Sarah would have an easier time finding her in the Hedge.

Going to ask Giant about Facebook before the scene ends.

----------


## Bennosuke

In case you were asking... not it really wouldn't. See pages 200-202 or so which gives a lot of the rules for nagivating the Hedge. I suppose if I gave Giant a condition specific to his anxiety about his sister it might hurt or help...

----------


## Haval

No it's fine.I'll leave that up to you. From memory it seemed like it might be a thing about the Hedge. Giant can come along.

----------


## Haval

Going to try that Mask roll. Will see if I can update everything else around work today.

Presence 3 + Subterfuge 1 + Wyrd 1
(5d10)[*6*][*9*][*4*][*7*][*8*](34)
Any 10s
(5d10)[*2*][*9*][*2*][*2*][*3*](18)

----------


## Haval

(2d10)[*8*][*9*](17)
Any 10s
(2d10)[*7*][*1*](8)

----------

